# Thera-Band Silver



## Calvin M. (Nov 16, 2014)

Recently purchasing around 15ft of thera-band silver from a physical therapy place for around 10$ (I buy from physical therapy places because its cheaper and faster i think) and the bands do not seem as stretchy as they should be, i compared with samples from Simple-Shot.com and they are not as stretchy BUT are the real deal hence the theraband logo printed on said bands. Just wondering.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Make sure what you have is not latex free. Latex free is not good for slingshot application. You want latex for best performance.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

^^^ Treefork is probably correct.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

A good alt to TBS is Golds Gym green, which you can find at any local Walmart. Rest assured, its pretty decent stuff and slings the ammo.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

shot some 1 inch straight cutbands up to 7/16 steel no problems but i dont if thera band changed the silver like they did the gold


----------



## Calvin M. (Nov 16, 2014)

Is there any way to know if what i got is latex free?


----------



## Calvin M. (Nov 16, 2014)

because ive made bands out of it and it shoots quite well but doesn't seem as stretchy as what i got on Simple-Shot.com


----------



## Calvin M. (Nov 16, 2014)

Im going to restate this, I know that you dont want latex free im quite experienced, more than you would think but "this" theraband silver still shoots great but seems about 15% less stretchy than the stuff i got on simple shot but both samples shoot about the same, and if you dont know why so be it im just curious if anyone else has this problem or has experienced anything similar.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Latex do have tolerences!


----------

